# Arabian Nights: The Aliyah thread



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a fan; hate how she does her makeup though.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Can't judge on her as a wrestler because I've barely seen her tbh, but yeah she's HOT. Definitely my type of girl.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Has my queen finally been allowed on tv or are these live event pictures?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like FullSail, althugh that's no guarantee of TV time. At live events she's apparantly been playing a heel manager role lately, which is... something.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Looks like FullSail, althugh that's no guarantee of TV time. At live events she's apparantly been playing a heel manager role lately, which is... something.


Well I've seen the pictures of her, Rhea and Reina and she looked more like a stable leader than a manager.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well I've seen the pictures of her, Rhea and Reina and she looked more like a stable leader than a manager.


Ah, could be. The stable idea didn't click with me, I guess because it's such a hotchpotch grouping that I didn't even conceive that it was anything other than a randomly thrown-together house show team.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Ah, could be. The stable idea didn't click with me, I guess because it's such a hotchpotch grouping that I didn't even conceive that it was anything other than a randomly thrown-together house show team.


Well they've run with this group at more than one show and it even appears they have coordinated their gear to some extent


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm a fan; hate how she does her makeup though.


This. 

It contours her face in an unflattering manner.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Aliyah and Liv should've been a tag team on roster debut, not sure why Liv was put into Riott Squad.

Also yes I'm a fan.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Aliyah and Liv should've been a tag team on roster debut, not sure why Liv was put into Riott Squad.
> 
> Also yes I'm a fan.


You can't let Vince see the blondes, he can't help but calling them up with no plan (Emma, Summer, Dana, Alexa, Carmella, Liv, Mandy). Usually HHH does a better job of hiding the projects by keeping them off Takeovers but for some reason he let her do a NY show, Vince saw her and the rest was history.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can't let Vince see the blondes, he can't help but calling them up with no plan (Emma, Summer, Dana, Alexa, Carmella, Liv, Mandy). Usually HHH does a better job of hiding the projects by keeping them off Takeovers but for some reason he let her do a NY show, Vince saw her and the rest was history.


It's just annoying. They mesh well together and I believe they could've been something a bit more unique. I dig Riott Squad but minus Ruby they're a complete waste.










It writes itself. Aliyah and Liv would've been great.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just realized this week how hot she actually is


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of foreign gimmicks but with that stomach, I wouldn't mind seeing her as a belly dancer


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

She's still about 24,give her less than 2 years to improve in NXT and see what happen next. I just want Triple H give her chance to show her ability, it's been 2 years since her debut for tv in January 13th,2016 but they still treat her like rookie,not on same level with Lacey or Bianca.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

High quality.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Still don't care for her and Borne as a pairing but I guess sit makes sense?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Aliyah is getting hotter with every day! She has amazing legs, especially in those heels!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, Aliyah has amazing legs!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128862489377222656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128863287884615681


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mmmh she looks a bit rounder on these last pictures


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@december_blue BRO you left out the best part of that Aliyah post.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> @december_blue BRO you left out the best part of that Aliyah post.


Her ass is insane!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

#PushAliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/uzbg3d


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/uzcxil


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aliyah GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share Aliyah GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aliyah Wwe GIF by luizslayer | Gfycat


Watch and share Aliyah Wwe GIFs by luizslayer on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Aliyah Wwe GIF by luizslayer | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share Aliyah Wwe GIFs by luizslayer on Gfycat
> ...


She is stunning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lv 0 202212282009541 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Lv 0 202212282009541 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aliyah GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share Aliyah GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

